# new freeride shoes



## lynnrider (Oct 8, 2004)

if a well known footwear company came out with a progressive looking freeride shoe that had all the necessary performance characteristics, but it looked NOTHING like a skate shoe, how many of you would still be interested??? How important to you guys is the puffy tongued skate look?


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

lynnrider said:


> if a well known footwear company came out with a progressive looking freeride shoe that had all the necessary performance characteristics, but it looked NOTHING like a skate shoe, how many of you would still be interested??? How important to you guys is the puffy tongued skate look?


depends on what the new shoe looked like. If it was pink and fuzzy... HELL NO! and... the skater shoes are ok, i dont like looking like everybody else i see cuz every1 wheres em.

anyways... i guess id have to see how they looked


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

i wouldnt care if it literally looked like a piece of crap


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

it has to look like a skate shoe. i personally wouldn't be interested in any specific "freeride" shoe unless it was free. i think people buy into marketing schemes too much. do a pair of shoes really effect your riding that much? oh, and how do you make a shoe look progressive?
it would be cool for the people into having the newest thing out, but i prefer the versatility of the skate shoe.


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

lynnrider said:


> if a well known footwear company came out with a progressive looking freeride shoe that had all the necessary performance characteristics, but it looked NOTHING like a skate shoe, how many of you would still be interested??? How important to you guys is the puffy tongued skate look?


man, i never had mtb shoes, if i had a specific shoe for everything i do, id need running shoes, court shoes, basketball shoes, hikin shoes, biking shoes, etc.
then ill spend a thousand buks on shoes alone

i never understood why some people need specific items for specific purposes

to me, the basketball shoes that i use for running, biking, hiking, (everything) serves me well enough and have yet to give me any hassles


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

Chikity China said:


> man, i never had mtb shoes, if i had a specific shoe for everything i do, id need running shoes, court shoes, basketball shoes, hikin shoes, biking shoes, etc.
> then ill spend a thousand buks on shoes alone
> 
> i never understood why some people need special items for specific things
> ...


i have always worn tennis shoes man... i only recently got skater shoes becuase my bud said they help with the grip... he was right... no more slippy slippy owy owy...


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

lynnrider said:


> if a well known footwear company came out with a progressive looking freeride shoe that had all the necessary performance characteristics, but it looked NOTHING like a skate shoe, how many of you would still be interested??? How important to you guys is the puffy tongued skate look?


as long as it didnt look like this i might be inclined to wear it if it performs better than my etnies callicuts.....


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

will they be rated for dh?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> man, i never had mtb shoes, if i had a specific shoe for everything i do, id need running shoes, court shoes, basketball shoes, hikin shoes, biking shoes, etc.
> then ill spend a thousand buks on shoes alone
> 
> i never understood why some people need special items for specific things
> ...


that's exactly what i think...
just like chikity china said, if i bought these specific shoes for everything i did i wouldn't have money to own a bike. usually these things are just BS, i doubt how much a shoe effects (affects??) your riding.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

I don't like "skate" shoes because of the puffy tongue, they're comfortable and thats what I want. And my dvs's have plenty of grip when they're wet which helps out a ton. Especially since Arizona is turning into that bible scene with a boat and a piss load of water..


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

E30Evolution said:


> I don't like "skate" shoes because of the puffy tongue, they're comfortable and thats what I want. And my dvs's have plenty of grip when they're wet which helps out a ton. Especially since Arizona is turning into that bible scene with a boat and a piss load of water..


NM dont look to much better my friend


----------



## double_a (Dec 27, 2004)

I've been looking out for shoes that i thought i would be more fit for freeride/urban assault. I would like to pick up a good pair of vans or Airwalks...but yeah don't want to confuse people me being a sk8rboi?!? when i'm patrolling the grounds in my casual walking...i mean pimping..


----------



## lynnrider (Oct 8, 2004)

jeeze... I thought you guys might actually be excited that someone is finally going to design you a damn good shoe meant for what you do. So few companies have made freeride shoes and the ones that have are not so good looking... Besides, there is a lot of innovation to be put into a freeride shoe. luckily I design and I ride, so I know what the shoes need... and skate shoes and tennis shoes don't have it.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

yeah i was kidding about having to be like a skate shoe. i don't like skate shoes because of the puffy tongue... i like them because they grip well, i can go to school in them, ride my bike and they grip well. i can also run in them during PE, well ok, maybe not run, they fall off sometimes, but they work ok for most everything. oh and i can go bust out my sick-E 540 flips and 900's on my skateboard. they are also super grippy when i rip it up on my scootz kadvang style.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

double_a said:


> I've been looking out for shoes that i thought i would be more fit for freeride/urban assault. I would like to pick up a good pair of vans or Airwalks...but yeah don't want to confuse people me being a sk8rboi?!? when i'm patrolling the grounds in my casual walking...i mean pimping..


don't worry nobody will get confused when they see you walking around in airwalks. don't they use those shoes for soccer and basketball? i don't know... vans are borderline skate shoes, they are hella old and a lot of people wear them at my school.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

matt said:


> that's exactly what i think...
> just like chikity china said, if i bought these specific shoes for everything i did i wouldn't have money to own a bike. usually these things are just BS, i doubt how much a shoe effects (affects??) your riding.


Shoes are an key part of your riding experience. They are a contact point between you and the bike, and where your pedal power is transferred over. So yes I would say a shoe can make a big affect on your riding. If you have no grip on the pedals, how are you going to stay on the bike/move it?


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Chikity China said:


> man, i never had mtb shoes, if i had a specific shoe for everything i do, id need running shoes, court shoes, basketball shoes, hikin shoes, biking shoes, etc.
> then ill spend a thousand buks on shoes alone
> 
> i never understood why some people need specific items for specific purposes
> ...


id need eating shoes, sitting around shoes, biking shoes, sleeping shoes, muahhhhaha i shall rule the world with my new scheme


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

5.10 has a specific DH/FR shoe out. I personally ride 5.10 Impacts w/ Gore Tex and love em.

-TS


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

lynnrider said:


> jeeze... I thought you guys might actually be excited that someone is finally going to design you a damn good shoe meant for what you do. So few companies have made freeride shoes and the ones that have are not so good looking... Besides, there is a lot of innovation to be put into a freeride shoe. luckily I design and I ride, so I know what the shoes need... and skate shoes and tennis shoes don't have it.


what else do i need out of a shoe

my etnies provide:
comfort
style to a sort
an a$$load of grip the sole doesnt get ripped up by the pedal pins quickly
easy to take on and off
flat sole so they have an excellent contact patch on the pedal
they dont get torn up much cuz the uppers arent in contact with anything abrasive besides rocks when i wreck and push my bike uphill
and some more stuff

unless your shoe ditches the whole tying them up thing with an electro-magnet foot retention system i dont know how much there is to innovate on a perfectly functioning skate/riding shoe


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Shoes are an key part of your riding experience. They are a contact point between you and the bike, and where your pedal power is transferred over. So yes I would say a shoe can make a big affect on your riding. If you have no grip on the pedals, how are you going to stay on the bike/move it?


well that is kind of a given. all the skate shoes i have ever used have given me plenty of grip on the pedals. i was thinking more the advantage they would have over skate shoes, assuming they both can grip the pedals. i don't really see any except so you can say, "i have these sweet new freeride shoes that are super cool and cost a ton of money." that's what i see happening when more freeride shoes come out.


----------



## lynnrider (Oct 8, 2004)

The Dude said:


> what else do i need out of a shoe
> 
> my etnies provide:
> comfort
> ...


why is everyone on this thread such a smartass? you'll see when it comes out then. and you can take it or leave it...


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

lynnrider said:


> why is everyone on this thread such a smartass? you'll see when it comes out then. and you can take it or leave it...


i dont think a lot of us here are trying t be a smart ass dude. I think everyone has a valid point. "If it aint broke dont fix it" but if you have something designed especially for freeriding and it dont look like a mtb shoe or one of them road bike shoes (them look like old 90's reject shoes dont dey?)... i might be interested cuz my shoes are beginning to wear out


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

lynnrider said:


> why is everyone on this thread such a smartass? you'll see when it comes out then. and you can take it or leave it...


well do you have any of the specifics? can you explain the benefits of it over a skate shoe? why would i spend more money (i'm guessing) to buy your shoe when a skate shoe is just as good? your topic was kinda broad, not much info. how much do you think it will cost? what will it be made of? and why do you think a DH/FR specific shoe is needed (basically same thing as above)
thanks, not trying to be a d!ck here, but just trying to get on the same page. i tell you what, if you send me a pair, i'll test them for you.


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

matt said:


> well do you have any of the specifics? can you explain the benefits of it over a skate shoe? why would i spend more money (i'm guessing) to buy your shoe when a skate shoe is just as good? your topic was kinda broad, not much info. how much do you think it will cost? what will it be made of? and why do you think a DH/FR specific shoe is needed (basically same thing as above)
> thanks, not trying to be a d!ck here, but just trying to get on the same page. i tell you what, if you send me a pair, i'll test them for you.


put meh on dat list


----------



## lynnrider (Oct 8, 2004)

I can't disclose any more info at this time, but I was just trying to get a sense of enthusiasm (or apparently lack there of) about a freeride shoe that didn't look like a skate shoe to see how important that look was to freeriders. don't worry the damn thing will be cheap. about 75 bucks or less.

damn, you people need to relax....


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

lynnrider said:


> I can't disclose any more info at this time, but I was just trying to get a sense of enthusiasm (or apparently lack there of) about a freeride shoe that didn't look like a skate shoe to see how important that look was to freeriders. don't worry the damn thing will be cheap. about 75 bucks or less.
> 
> damn, you people need to relax....


can u give us an idea of what it will look like? snowboard boot, hiking boot, thigh high tie ups?, dominatrix style, basketball shoe, one of those northen european wooden clogs?


----------



## lynnrider (Oct 8, 2004)

The Dude said:


> can u give us an idea of what it will look like? snowboard boot, hiking boot, thigh high tie ups?, dominatrix style, basketball shoe, one of those northen european wooden clogs?


probably like a high heeled dominatrix shoe. I can't tell you any more because its confidential. I wasn't looking for a bunch of feedback here. all I wanted to know was simple... if the skate look was important to you guys or not.

my question has been answered.


----------



## double_a (Dec 27, 2004)

lynnrider said:


> jeeze... I thought you guys might actually be excited that someone is finally going to design you a damn good shoe meant for what you do. So few companies have made freeride shoes and the ones that have are not so good looking... Besides, there is a lot of innovation to be put into a freeride shoe. luckily I design and I ride, so I know what the shoes need... and skate shoes and tennis shoes don't have it.


I didn't think i was coming off as being a smartass...my apologies if i did so.
I would be interested in some shoes that are designed for riding. I seriously need some new shoes. I would like to see what they might look like...and they must be available with some orange on them. I like orange on my shoes.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

lynnrider said:


> probably like a high heeled dominatrix shoe. I can't tell you any more because its confidential. I wasn't looking for a bunch of feedback here. all I wanted to know was simple... if the skate look was important to you guys or not.
> 
> my question has been answered.


well when u can divulge how it looks show us.


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

double_a said:


> I didn't think i was coming off as being a smartass...my apologies if i did so.
> I would be interested in some shoes that are designed for riding. I seriously need some new shoes. I would like to see what they might look like...and they must be available with some orange on them. I like orange on my shoes.


lol agreed besides the orange part


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

my DVS's work for me. the soles of my globes got torn up pretty bad from my cullys and didnt grips so great, so maybe a shoe sole designed for platforms? also the metal rings around the shoe lace holes started scratching my crank arms. i love the comfort of skate shoes so thats a big thing for me when i buy a pair of shoes. also i usually only have 1 pair at a time every penny goes into the bike so the shoes would also have to function for everyday stuff


----------



## 888bighit (Feb 23, 2005)

double_a said:


> I didn't think i was coming off as being a smartass...my apologies if i did so.
> I would be interested in some shoes that are designed for riding. I seriously need some new shoes. I would like to see what they might look like...and they must be available with some orange on them. I like orange on my shoes.


have u checked out the shoes from oakley i heard their comfy and they grip and they dont look to bad i think their called the Switchbacks anyhow 661 launchs are my cup of tea and they are f*ckn tough to i recommend them


----------



## lynnrider (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks for your feedback guys. sorry I got so sensitive. what do you want from me... I'm a designer not a tough guy.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

well the main things that im looking for in order of importance are 1)comfort 2)grip 3) looks
the first two are important but i wouldnt buy the most comfortable best gripping shoes if they were ugly


----------



## manwithgun (Aug 12, 2004)

I get my kicks for free but I would shell out the cash in a heartbeat if a company offered a more compliant shoe. I NEED a hard plastic toe cap/bumper to keep me from breaking my toes... they take forever to heal; and floating ankle caps, not high-top foam. Tred design needs a little more tooth than many skate specific shoes offer. Thin ribs track good on a board but pedal pins pull right through em. Oh yeah, and they need to have flashing lights in the heels, play SAXON, and disperse smoke at the end of a race run... when do I pick them up?


----------



## downhillcrazy (Nov 24, 2004)

i just use my skate shoes and they work fine


----------



## Twiggyperson (Feb 3, 2005)

*Skater Stylez!*



888bighit said:


> have u checked out the shoes from oakley i heard their comfy and they grip and they dont look to bad i think their called the Switchbacks anyhow 661 launchs are my cup of tea and they are f*ckn tough to i recommend them


I dunno, I think the Oakleys look kinda fugly. No offense, but the soles just look too thick and they almost look Gangsta. Thats just not me. I like the skate look, but I agree that they need to be multi purpose. I only have one pair of shoes, so they GOTTA ride well, and then look good on the street too. I need something to set me apart from the poser skaters at school. I like the 661 launch things, but are they a solid sole? thats not gonna do. The duallies look ok, but I'm not sure I want high tops.
I am in the market for new shoes, cuz I thrashed my Vans riding. Any suggestions for biker shoes with a compliant sole? I kinda like Duffs...


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

*its very important that*

the shoes be able to handle 48.47 foot drops to flat.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

i use 661 duallys and i love them. there super comfortable to, i wear them everyday


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The Dude said:


> as long as it didnt look like this i might be inclined to wear it if it performs better than my etnies callicuts.....


how much will you sell that to me????


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

a good basketball hightops help with ankle support and cover that protuding ankle bone

$40.00 bucks...Nike Airs


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

For my own personal needs, the sole is the most important thing. That's why I *only, ever* use 5.10 Impacts. Unless your new shoe can offer similiar grip of the stealth rubber, I'd be hard pressed to give it a second look no matter how much R&D went into it.

However, don't let my own feelings bother you. Given the diversity of the type of shoes I've seen people use most of the yahoos out there could care less how good it is, as long as it's got some pimp factor.

Good luck, I'm curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

never had a problem with the Nikes


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

I want a skate shoe outsole for grip with a gortex hiking boot upper for protection in crashes and from the elements. I hate when my feet get wet. They might look cooler if they had a little skate style influence, but the puffy tounge isn't important to me.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

oh ya and steal some nike air midsoles and stick em in there for impact absorbsion.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

If the shoes aren't ugly and they work good then sweet. I prefer low tops.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a good basketball hightops help with ankle support and cover that protuding ankle bone


So do hiking shoes.

I have a pair of Vans and I bruised my heels badly with em that I wont wear em any more.
Too flimsy.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

If it's a freeride shoe, that's really marketed to MTBers only, why don't they may it look the way that most riders would prefer? 
What's the point in limiting their market share by using a wacky-looking design? Athletic shoe uppers are like 95% style, 5% function.

-robinny


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

If you are gonna design a DH/FR shoe try to use velcro. I got velcro on my shoes and I rarely wear anything else.


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Well...*

Sixsixone and Lake actually make freeride/downhill specific shoes for flat pedals. Sixsixone makes the non-SPD high top that don't look like skate shoes (since 99.9% of skate shoes are low tops). As for Lake, they make the Richie Schley pro model--which is the only pro-specific shoe in freeriding.

Let's not forget about the five-ten shoes, AKA the old Intense downhill shoes; personally, they looked too much like hiking boots for my taste, but they do make great downhill shoes.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

These are the shoes I have. The only thing they need is improved cushyness and a better sole. They have two layers of tongue with laces over the first tongue and velcro over the top. I took the laces out a long time ago. but they come with them.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> These are the shoes I have. The only thing they need is improved cushyness and a better sole. They have two layers of tongue with laces over the first tongue and velcro over the top. I took the laces out a long time ago. but they come with them.


Sorry but I think that is one ugly shoe! Try and make the velcro not look like these ugly "I don't know how to tie my shoes yet" shoes:


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

I gotta agree, those things are pretty haggard. Reminds me of something you'd find a kid named Denny wearing in special ed class back in '86...

Skate shoes work great, and the best thing is that you can find them on closeout $35 or cheaper at Vans outlet, skate shops, etc.- just about anywhere. Buy last years DC, Adios or Globes for half price. They are just going to get muddy or ripped up, so why pay big bucks? Usually, I just retire my daily shoes once they start to stink and make them my bike/skate shoes. And DC actually makes a waterproof skate shoe (marketed at snowskates, the H2Zero line, I think) that makes a kick-ass freeride shoe.

I agree with the others, if you can make a grippy, styley shoe that costs less than a closeout skate shoe- go for it. But somehow I don't think it would be anywhere near $35... I'd rather spend the money on my bike.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

Currently I have been wearing a 50 riding shoe that Honda makes but I am looking into Oakley and DVS kicks.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

nothing wrong with velcro


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> nothing wrong with velcro


I agree it is great of us lazy people, but you just have to be careful that it doesn't look like you belong in the special ed class. Of course it doesnt matter if you ride a SPECIALIZED


----------



## drop360 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think the big issue would be whether or not people were comfortable wearing them for daily activities - comfort, looks, etc. I think that's why skate shoes are so popular for biking. They grip the pedals well, and you can wear them for "normal" shoes.

So, if the new design looked good for daily wear, but offered better performance for the biking side of things... it might be a big seller.


----------



## lynnrider (Oct 8, 2004)

drop360 said:


> I think the big issue would be whether or not people were comfortable wearing them for daily activities - comfort, looks, etc. I think that's why skate shoes are so popular for biking. They grip the pedals well, and you can wear them for "normal" shoes.
> 
> So, if the new design looked good for daily wear, but offered better performance for the biking side of things... it might be a big seller.


that's the plan.... afterall, there are not even enough freeriders out there to rely on performance alone to pay the bills. so lifestyle wear is a must. believe me, the last thing I want to do is to design some sh*t that nobody wants to be seen in. It will be an equal mix of performance/lifestyle. the shoe cannot live without the lifestyle appeal.

the shoes I wear now are freeride/downhill shoes from shimano that I bought at John Henry's in BC 2 yrs ago. they work alright, but you can bet that I change my shoes before I go out afterwards. I don't want a different pair of shoes for every activity I do either. Freeriding is what matters to me, so I'd rather wear my freeride shoes all the time and use THEM for other activities, instead of the other way around (wearing shoes for some other sport to ride in). There's no reason why a freeride shoe can't look damn good and work too.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*what about shimano*

they too make a fr/dh shoe


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

lynnrider said:


> that's the plan.... afterall, there are not even enough freeriders out there to rely on performance alone to pay the bills. so lifestyle wear is a must. believe me, the last thing I want to do is to design some sh*t that nobody wants to be seen in. It will be an equal mix of performance/lifestyle. the shoe cannot live without the lifestyle appeal.
> 
> the shoes I wear now are freeride/downhill shoes from shimano that I bought at John Henry's in BC 2 yrs ago. they work alright, but you can bet that I change my shoes before I go out afterwards. I don't want a different pair of shoes for every activity I do either. Freeriding is what matters to me, so I'd rather wear my freeride shoes all the time and use THEM for other activities, instead of the other way around (wearing shoes for some other sport to ride in). There's no reason why a freeride shoe can't look damn good and work too.


i think you've got the concept down: solid function, solid style. make the souls stiff, so pedal efficiency is maintained, but not too stiff because it's nice to feel the pedals. so like a medium well done type of stiffness.
can't wait to see the product. can you tell us what company you work for? i want to design bike gear. luckeee!


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

sweet lynn, keep us posted on the shoes. If theya re as beast as i think they are... ima get some myself... my sk8r shoes are just about dead now...

lousy mud, snow, rain, and rocks


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> man, i never had mtb shoes, if i had a specific shoe for everything i do, id need running shoes, court shoes, basketball shoes, hikin shoes, biking shoes, etc.
> then ill spend a thousand buks on shoes alone


then another grand in two months cuz ur feet grow...



Flatulent Fox said:


> depends on what the new shoe looked like. If it was pink and fuzzy... HELL NO!


dude, those would be pimp.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i want a pair of these


----------

